# Tagesschau: Deutschland verliert Viertelfinale



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2006)

wer schnell ist...
http://sport.ard.de/wm2006/wm/news200606/30/spielbericht_deutschland_argentinien.jhtml


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tagesschau: Deutschland verliert äääh gewinnt Viertelfinale*

schon korrigiert


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tagesschau: Deutschland verliert Viertelfinale*

Ein Traum...


----------



## technofreak (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tagesschau: Deutschland verliert Viertelfinale*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Traum...


aus dem es ein bitteres Erwachen geben wird 
http://www.blick.ch/wm06/artikel40033


----------

